# Cheesecake falling in centre



## anonymouss (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello everyone. Hoping I can figure out this problem. Here is my recipe

617 grams cream cheese

375 grams sugar

25.5 ounces heavy cream

7 whole eggs

I used to use this recipe (well a larger version of it) at work and my cheesecakes would come out great, however the recipe I posted was me trying to cut down the size from 2 large cheesecakes to one small one for home. The result when I try to do it at home is this





  








cheesecake[1].jpg




__
anonymouss


__
Dec 10, 2015








Its falling in the centre! Its come out like this the last few times I've tried to make it. This most recent time I used an instant read thermometer to check the internal temp and turned the oven off once it reached 150 F. I'm wondering if the problem is my ratio is a bit off as I tried to cut the recipe down? I was thinking I would try adding a few more eggs and less cream the next time I do it. This would add a bit more stability correct?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

If the same recipe works with the larger cheesecakes but your are having problems with the smaller version, you may have to experiment with the amounts again.

Are you baking the cheesecakes in a hot water bath?

Try turning off the oven when the cake is just about done and allow it to cool down with the oven.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't add cream when I make cheesecake


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you wanna play with ingredients only add back one thing at a time.

I would start by adding back just one egg.

If that didn't work I would be too pissed about wasted ingredients I would find a different written for home cook recipe.

Not being snarky but the one you are using isn't all that special.

mimi


laurenlulu said:


> I don't add cream when I make cheesecake


I don't either.


Chefross said:


> Are you baking the cheesecakes in a hot water bath?
> 
> Try turning off the oven when the cake is just about done and allow it to cool down with the oven.


Absolute rule IMO.

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's a clear structural change in the cheesecake in your picture. The outer and upper edges are "set" more than lower center. There's a more curdled and crumby-ness to to the outer part and the center is clearly more creamy. So, yeah, it falls. 

This is about uneven cooking. Could be your home oven heats more from the top than the bottom. Could be you're not using a water bath or the bath is too shallow--your cake is quite tall so you will need a pretty deep bath to even things out. Could be you're cooking at too hot of a temperature for this size of cake--and the color of the upper crust increases my suspicion of that. 

Drop your temp 25-50 degrees and increase cooking time. Home ovens tend to fluctuate around their set temp +/- 25 degreese so I don't think a 50 degree drop is too much necessarily. Get an oven thermometer and monitor it's true temps, not just what you've set your temp to. And try a deeper bain marie. Monitor your temps. Let it cool one hour in the oven in the bain marie with the oven off. Remove after that hour and chill.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Good catch @phatch .

mimi


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

laurenlulu said:


> I don't add cream when I make cheesecake


There are as many different cheesecake recipes out there are "Done's" has pills.

Some do use extra dairy products like cream, sour cream, ricotta,

I do one myself that has both cream, and sour cream and a little flour added to the eggs, sugar, and cream cheese, and vanilla


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Anonymouss said:


> Hello everyone. Hoping I can figure out this problem. Here is my recipe
> 
> 617 grams cream cheese
> 
> ...


Took another lookie loo at the recipe and think the cream may very well be the problem.

That's a LOT of extra liquid.

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think there are enough eggs to set the cream. But it will be a loose batter going in the pan. I think the problem lies in how fast its being cooked.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

phatch said:


> I think there are enough eggs to set the cream. But it will be a loose batter going in the pan. I think the problem lies in how fast its being


Agree.

Just caught the oz vs gms part and wondered if maybe some cross math might be taking place?

I have way too much time on my hands today.

Time to go bake fw dz cookies lol.

mimi


----------



## anonymouss (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I will try slower cooking next time, and perhaps more water in my water bath. I read in another thread on here that it is "done" when a thermometer reads 150 F when inserted into the centre, is this correct? I cooked this one almost 2 hours and did leave it in the oven with the door slightly open for an hour.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

150 is the common temp I've seen. I've never used a thermometer, but judge by jiggle and color. Of course, color only works once you've learned how the specific recipe works. From what I've read, 150 is more about avoiding cracks? Temps above that will crack allegedly. Even with mine, there is some texture difference between the outer edge and the center, just not as pronounced as your picture.

One more tip. Tap/pound (not a full pound but harder than a tap) your bowl of batter against your counter until you stop seeing air bubbles rise to the surface of your batter. It takes about 10 taps to get 1 bubble to rise and burst completely. You'll be tapping for a minute or more.  I use the food processor to mix my batter so I have air incorporated into the batter. You need to get as much air out of your batter as you can and that also helps with rise/fall issues and cracks. With your looser batter hopefully you'll get air out quicker.


----------

